# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  MiniPCI Atheros CM9 5212A 802.11abg

## andreas

Την εχω εγκατεστημενη με madwifi (apo to cvs), σε πιατο 80cm με feeder απο john70.

Μερικες αποριες:

- Καναλι πως μπορω να αλλαξω?


```
skilla:~# iwconfig ath0 channel 0
skilla:~# iwconfig ath0 channel 1
Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
    SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
```

- Αμα γυρισω την καρτα σε b (με feeder για α) θα πρεπει να πιανω αλλα δικτυα ή λογω feeder να μην πιανω τιποτα?

----------


## dti

> - Αμα γυρισω την καρτα σε b (με feeder για α) θα πρεπει να πιανω αλλα δικτυα ή λογω feeder να μην πιανω τιποτα?


Δεν θα πιάνεις τίποτε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα.

----------


## andreas

Σε linux ολοι παιζετε με madwifi??

----------


## spirosco

Ο τελευταιος madwifi εχει παρουσιασει σοβαρα προβληματα σε slack και σε debian. Δεν τον συνιστω.
Απο το να γινουμε beta testers του madwifi και παραλληλα να @αμαμε και το δικτυο, καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιειτε παλιοτερες εκδοσεις του.
Η 0.8.6.1 ειναι η πλεον σταθεροτερη απ'οσες εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## andreas

Δεν το ηξερα - ειπα να τον βαλω μπας και εχει διορθωθει κανενα περιεργο προβλημα...

----------


## andreas

Η συγκεκριμενη καρτα εχει δοκιμαστε με netgear???

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι και παίζει μια χάρα  ::  (σε b μιλάω)

----------


## dti

> Ναι και παίζει μια χάρα  (σε b μιλάω)


Μάλλον με το Netgear HE102 σε 802.11a εννοεί ο andreas. 
Ίσως ο enaon να έχει κάτι να πει στο θέμα αυτό.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Ναι και παίζει μια χάρα  (σε b μιλάω)
> 
> 
> Μάλλον με το Netgear HE102 σε 802.11a εννοεί ο andreas. 
> Ίσως ο enaon να έχει κάτι να πει στο θέμα αυτό.


Αυτο εννοω!  :: 

Αλλαξα παλι drivers αλλα εξακολουθει να μην πιανει τιποτα... (λογικα δεν θα επρεπε να πιανει τα λινκ του κλαδακη?  ::   ::  )

----------


## Cha0s

Κάτι που έσπασα το κεφάλι μου να βρω τι είναι, είναι η επιλογή κεραίας.

Όπως κοιτάς την mini-PCI το αριστερό βύσματακι για το pigtail είναι η Antenna B.

Μέχρι να το βρω αυτό έφαγα ώρες στο τηλέφωνο  ::  

Δεν ξέρω σε Linux πως αλλάζει η επιλογή κεραίας.

----------


## andreas

Το pigtail φτανει μονο στην μια κεραια.... (λες να φταιει αυτο?  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι και σε μένα μόνο στην μία έφτανε.

Και νόμιζα ότι αυτή είναι η Antenna A αλλά τελικά είναι η Antenna B.  ::

----------


## dti

> Όπως κοιτάς την mini-PCI το αριστερό βύσματακι για το pigtail είναι η Antenna B.


Όντως η main antenna (A) είναι αυτή που είναι δεξιά όπως βλέπεις την CM9 από την πλευρά που έχει τα UFL connectors.

----------


## andreas

> - Καναλι πως μπορω να αλλαξω?
> 
> 
> ```
> skilla:~# iwconfig ath0 channel 0
> skilla:~# iwconfig ath0 channel 1
> Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :
>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
> ```




```
skilla:~#  iwlist ath0 chan
ath0      255 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 34 : 5.17 GHz
          Channel 38 : 5.19 GHz
          Channel 42 : 5.21 GHz
          Channel 46 : 5.23 GHz
          Current Frequency:5.17 GHz (Channel 34)
```

Το βρηκα και αυτο...  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ωπ!

καλό αυτό!
Δεν το ήξερα!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> ...


Εάν δεν έχει κάτι να σε κοιτάει σε +-10 μοίρες, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο ως απίθανο να τον πιάσεις....

----------


## nvak

Το linux σκανάρει τα μη τυποποιημένα κανάλια ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Απόσο γνωρίζω όχι.

----------


## spirosco

*Αν* ειναι ο τελευταιος (και buggy) madwifi και *αν* σηκωθει με σπεσιαλ μαιμου coyntrycode, τοτε σκαναρει *μονο* σε b/g απο 2412 ως 2692 αναλογα και με την καρτα. Το 5ghz radio το κανει disable.

----------


## andreas

Εχω βαλει το madwifi-patched-0.8.6.1.tgz που βρηκα στο ftp του spirosco.

Με το kismet πιανει ενα λινκ σε b αλλα τιποτα σε a. (χρησιμοποιωντας ομως την cvs εκδοση. Με την madwifi-patched-0.8.6.1 αρνειται να συνεργαστει)

----------


## spirosco

Οπα Αντρεα, μαλλον δικο μου λαθος...ο 0.8.6.1 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν υποστηριζει 5213...  :: 
Μεχρι 5212 σιγουρα παντως.

----------


## andreas

5212 εχει η καρτα  :: 
Ποια εκδοση να βαλω ?  ::

----------


## andreas

κατι που μπορει να βοηθησει




> *Apr 13 02:18:11 skilla kernel: ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xe9000000, irq=16*
> Apr 13 02:18:21 skilla kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
> Apr 13 02:20:09 skilla yasuc[10684]: Transfer successful
> Apr 13 02:35:42 skilla kernel: after reset: try to set values for ath0 acktimeout: 25 ctstimeout: 25 slottime 9
> ............
> Apr 13 06:32:02 skilla syslogd 1.4.1#16: restart.
> ..............
> Apr 13 13:17:47 skilla kernel: device ath0 entered promiscuous mode
> Apr 13 13:19:20 skilla kernel: ieee80211_encap: invalid mode
> ...

----------


## andreas

Χρησιμοποιωντας pigtail για την 2η UFL εξοδο (την δεξια οπως κοιταμε την καρτα) καταφερα να σκαναρω σε b. [Με τον feeder για 5 δεν επιανε τιποτα, βαζοντας feeder για 2,4 επιασε αμεσως. ]

Σε α δεν καταφερα να πιασω τιποτα ακομα και οταν γυρισα το feeder πανω στον nkladakis!!
Καμια ιδεα? Μπορει οι drivers να λειτουργουν μονο για β/γ και οχι για α?

----------


## nkladakis

> Σε α δεν καταφερα να πιασω τιποτα ακομα και οταν γυρισα το feeder πανω στον nkladakis!!


τα λινκ μου παιζουν client  ::

----------


## andreas

::   ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Ναι και παίζει μια χάρα  (σε b μιλάω)
> 
> 
> Μάλλον με το Netgear HE102 σε 802.11a εννοεί ο andreas. 
> Ίσως ο enaon να έχει κάτι να πει στο θέμα αυτό.


Στο web if του netgear HE102 802.11a δεν βρηκα καπου να λεει κατι για την επιλογη κεραιας. Μηπως ξερει κανεις σε ποιο βυσματακι θα συνδεθει το pigtail?

----------


## dti

Απ' όσο θυμάμαι εγώ έχω συνδέσει το pigtail στην υποδοχή που βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στη σειριακή πόρτα.

----------


## andreas

Σημερα βαλαμε τα 2 feeder κοντα και δεν επιανε το ενα το αλλο.  :: 

Υπαρχουν 2 περιπτωσεις:
- προβληματικοι drivers της Atheros
- εχουμε βαλει λαθος την κεραια στο netgear (θα ανεβω να το κοιταξω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια)


-- εδιτ---
ειμαι τοσο τυχερος που προλαβα αυτο
Please ensure both the install/ and contrib/ directories are deleted
  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Βγήκε phpBB 2.0.14 γιαυτό. Πέτυχες την φάση του Update προφανώς  ::

----------


## andreas

nai, to katalava  :: 
Kai mallon tin perase 2 fores giati emfanistike 2 fores to minima  :Stick Out Tongue: 

pame offtopic

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Όπως κοιτάς την mini-PCI το αριστερό βύσματακι για το pigtail είναι η Antenna B.
> 
> 
> Όντως η main antenna (A) είναι αυτή που είναι δεξιά όπως βλέπεις την CM9 από την πλευρά που έχει τα UFL connectors.


Τελικά βρέθηκε με ποιο τρόπο επιλέγεις κεραία στο Linux ?

----------


## lambrosk

> Το linux σκανάρει τα μη τυποποιημένα κανάλια ?


Με kismet νομίζω τα σκανάρει όλα, όλες οι άλλες τουλάχιστον λογικά και αυτή. Όχι όμως με madwifi "buggy" drivers, κάπου το διάβασα σε ψάξιμο μου ότι έχει και άλλο driver.

Βέβαια εγώ δεν έχω την κάρτα να δοκιμάσω στην πράξη....  ::

----------


## B52

> Τελικά βρέθηκε με ποιο τρόπο επιλέγεις κεραία στο Linux ?


Δεν θα βρεθει, γιατι πολυ απλα δεν το υποστιριζει ο mad wifi....

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> ...


Περνεις αλλο pigtail  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παίδες υπάρχουν τα:

/proc/sys/dev/ath0/txantenna
/proc/sys/dev/ath0/rxantenna
/proc/sys/dev/ath0/diversity

δοκιμάστε να παίξετε με αυτές τις μεταβλητές γιατί νομίζω πως είναι ότι θέλουμε.

Τα παραπάνω με τον τελευταίο MadWiFi (CVS).

Δυστυχώς έχω βάλει την κάρτα στο laptop και δεν μπορώ να κάνω εύκολα δοκιμές.

----------


## Cha0s

Ψάξε ψάξε στον driver κατάφερα το παρακάτω:



```
ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)
wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)
ath_rate_onoe: 1.0
ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)
PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:09.0
PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:07.2
ath%d: unable to collect channel list from hal; regdomain likely 80 country code 0
```

Η EEPROM έχει φάει σκάλωμα και δεν παίζει η κάρτα...

Καμιά ιδέα να ισιώσει;  ::

----------


## argi

Για να μην τρώμε την ίδια πίκρα κάθε φορά δεν κάνει κάποιος post καμια φωτό με το που καρφώνουμε τα ufl σε κάθε κάρτα... εγώ παντως εχω μπερδευτεί...

Ενδεικτίκα θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν φωτό για Ιntel, Senao, Atheros CM9 κλπ...

Επίσης να πω ότι είναι σημαντικό καθότι τα άτιμα τα ufl έιναι πολύ ευαισθητα όπότε ένα κουμπωμα ακόμα μπορεί να σημαίνει 3-4 ευρώ στα σκουπίδια...

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> Για να μην τρώμε την ίδια πίκρα κάθε φορά δεν κάνει κάποιος post καμια φωτό με το που καρφώνουμε τα ufl σε κάθε κάρτα... εγώ παντως εχω μπερδευτεί...
> 
> Ενδεικτίκα θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν φωτό για Ιntel, Senao, Atheros CM9 κλπ...
> 
> Επίσης να πω ότι είναι σημαντικό καθότι τα άτιμα τα ufl έιναι πολύ ευαισθητα όπότε ένα κουμπωμα ακόμα μπορεί να σημαίνει 3-4 ευρώ στα σκουπίδια...
> 
> @rg!


Στην cm-9 όπου ο βάλεις το ίδιο είναι , απλά με το λογισμικό θα πρέπει να του πεις να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τη σωστή κεραία.
Στη σενάο ο συνδετήρας που εκπέμπει και λαμβάνει είναι όχι ο γωνιακός.

Τα ufl είναι για 20 κουμπώματα μόνο.
Το βάζεις και μετά δεν το πειράζεις για να είσαι σίγουρος.
Για τους λεπτοδάκτυλους μπορεί να παίξει και κόλλημα καλωδίου στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Cha0s

Καμιά ιδέα για το πρόβλημα μου;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Για τους λεπτοδάκτυλους μπορεί να παίξει και κόλλημα καλωδίου στην πλακέτα.


Αουτς!!!! Μόνο με Θερμομπίστολο αυτά… τέτοια υλικά δεν παίρνουν ούτε κολλητήρια ούτε καλάι ότι και ότι…

Αν δεν έχει ξεπατωθεί κάτι… δεν αξίζει… nonononno

Τώρα εδώ που τα λέμε ο ngia και πολλοί άλλοι είναι και λίγο ταχυδακτυλουργοί όχι λεπτοδακτιλοι (από ότι ακούω) αλλά εγώ με το Parkinson μάλλον γαρνίρισμα καλάι θα έκανα παρά κόλληση…  ::

----------


## tlogic

> Ψάξε ψάξε στον driver κατάφερα το παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)
> wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ath_rate_onoe: 1.0
> ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)
> ...


Δοκίμασε να κάνεις αυτά που γράφω στο παρακάτω link
και βάλε το regdomain ίσο με 0x10.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&start=15

----------


## pikos

[ligo off alla]

http://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-mini-pci-wl5212a.htm

Αυτή η καρτούλα λετε να μας κάνει?

[/ligo off alla]

----------


## tlogic

Εχω μία τέτοια κάρτα!

Είναι αυτές που φέρνει το priveshop.

Εχουν Atheros 5212 chip (a/b/g)

Εγω την έχω και παίζει σε α δύο μήνες τώρα
με madwifi.

----------

